
Coordination-Free Consistent Transactions Using In-Network Concurrency Control [pdf] - gbrown_
https://homes.cs.washington.edu/~lijl/papers/eris-sosp17.pdf
======
gbrown_
Had to drop Eris from the title due to exceeding the title field length limit.

Code can be found on GitHub
[https://github.com/UWSysLab/Eris](https://github.com/UWSysLab/Eris)

------
nickpsecurity
Great submission. This claim, though...

"Traditionally, achieving all of these goals has required an expensive
combination of atomic commitment and replication protocols – introducing
extensive coordination overhead. Our system, Eris, takes a different approach.
It moves a core piece of concurrency control functionality, which we term
multi-sequencing, into the datacenter network itself. This network primitive
takes on the responsibility for consistently ordering transactions, and a new
lightweight transaction protocol ensures atomicity."

...reminds me of NASA's ROBUS and SPIDER:

[https://shemesh.larc.nasa.gov/fm/spider/](https://shemesh.larc.nasa.gov/fm/spider/)

So, moving integrity and availability mechanisms to hardware in the middle is
a proven method. They even did a proof of it. Good to see that kind of
thinking is being applied to networking hardware. A tech like this might have
most impact at companies like Google that own some of the lines they use.
Might even be a value-added service for Tier 1's if we're lucky.

